# Hong Kong



## kunaharsha1 (May 11, 2012)

Hi 

Harsha Here,

As i am planning to apply for HK PR process,
my education back ground
BE MBA(HRD)
Currently working for Technical Recruiter(IT)
I do have 5 years exp in IT Recruitment
Like once i Qualify , how much do i can exp sal per month(HK dollars)

is this good country where i can have excellent career.

How about cost of leaving in HK


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

kunaharsha1 said:


> Hi
> 
> Harsha Here,
> 
> ...


Oh I didnt know that you can apply for PR process while being in India. I thought anyone working or living in Hong Kong could only apply for PR. Kindly share the link about PR process. I was thinking we will have to go through QMAS system , find job and apply for PR after being eligible.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

*PR in Hk*

You have to hav elived and worked in Hk for 7 yrs before you can even apply for PR, 
Then there are certain conditions you have to meet before any residency is considered, which are pretty strict. You can not apply from outside HK. Google Hk gov. Conditions for immigration and you will find out more. You can only apply for a work visa if a firm has offered yu a job.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

fergie said:


> You have to hav elived and worked in Hk for 7 yrs before you can even apply for PR,
> Then there are certain conditions you have to meet before any residency is considered, which are pretty strict. You can not apply from outside HK. Google Hk gov. Conditions for immigration and you will find out more. *You can only apply for a work visa if a firm has offered yu a job.*


I would suggest that you get the company offering the job, to do all the "legwork and paperwork" prior to your arrival. If they are keen enough to hire you, they will do it. (they are "in place" and generallly know what is needed). If they can't do/won't do that, leave them well alone. This is basic stuff for working as an expat in HK.

THEY want you. (otherwise they would employ a local at salary)

Medical/dental insurance is a "Must" and should cover all....present and future.


----------

